# Question on the Upcoming D-Day Group Build...



## lesofprimus (Dec 11, 2009)

Hey everyone, just wanted to throw this out there, but this Build, D-Day/ Invasion Stripes, is it for only Allied planes with stripes or is it any plane, Axis or Allied, that flew in the general Normandy area, stripes being a plus????


----------



## Airframes (Dec 11, 2009)

Good question. I'd assumed it was any aircraft carrying AEAF stripes, therefore allied. But I'll go with the majority, whatever the concensus is.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2009)

I think we should allow to make models of all planes that were used for the operation.However these non allied should be exactly used there at that time at the area ( I mean ETO) .Also I think we can consider all air-to-ground or air-to-air actions performed shortly before the D-Day both for attacking and defencing by all opponents.This can extend the possibility of choosing a correct airplane.


----------



## Maximowitz (Dec 11, 2009)

So, someone's going to be doing Priller's Fw 190 then.....


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 11, 2009)

Hmmmm.....

Im really not sure if it should have Axis aircraft... It is in a way a tribute to the D-Day Invasion, hence Allies....

But, there are 2 sides to every coin, so why should the defenders be left out... Im not too sure on this call...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 12, 2009)

The title is" D-Day / Invasion Stripes"
I think the emphasis should be on Allied aircraft with Invasion stripes as the main theme of the build, however this GB should encompass participants on both sides in the lead up, during and after the 6th June, should provide quite a bit of variety!


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 12, 2009)

Sounds good Wayne... I think that having aircraft that flew over the beaches up to, during and after the landing would make for a great Build...

Im most likely going to do Gabreskis' P-47 with the crazy camo.... WITH STRIPES...


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 12, 2009)

When's that GB starting?


----------



## kgambit (Dec 12, 2009)

Crimea_River said:


> When's that GB starting?



I believe it's Februrary 2010 thru May 2010


----------



## Heinz (Dec 12, 2009)

Wow I wasn't paying attention I didn't realise this one was coming up so soon. Think I've got a C-47 squared up for this one.


----------



## imalko (Dec 13, 2009)

According to the title of this GB I assumed this includes only Allied machines and only those among them which actually carried invasion stripes. But I'm not complaining about including Axis aircraft or Allied without the stripes (for example heavy bombers) which participated in aerial operations on D-day. Actually I like the idea of including Bf 109s, Fw 190s, etc, into the mix.

My most probable entry to this GB will be Typhoon fighter bomber.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 13, 2009)

lesofprimus said:


> Im most likely going to do Gabreskis' P-47 with the crazy camo.... WITH STRIPES...



OH!....are you now....what should I do with mine then...?


----------



## Wurger (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm gonna to agree with Wayne's post the title is D-Day/Invasion Stripes.So it means the Allied planes should be taken into consideration mostly.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 13, 2009)

I've got decals for Anderson's Old Crow.....8)


----------



## Airframes (Dec 13, 2009)

A suggestion. As the title includes 'Invasion Stripes', the primary objective should be to model only allied aircraft which actually carried them. As you probably know, these stripes were applied on the evening of June 5th, and only to those aircraft which would be operating over the beach head and / or battle area in general. Heavy bombers , for example, did not carry the stripes. So, if a member was to enter at least one model displaying stripes, secondary entries, up to a total of four models, could include enemy types _involved directly in the batttle. _
However, as we have already had a GB for Luftwaffe fighters, and one covering the area which included other enemy types in the ETO, I personally feel that this GB should be _only_ for allied aircraft carrying AEAF stripes. As it happens, I might not be entering a model in this GB, as I have a lot of other projects to complete, although I might be tempted to do a 1/48th scale Tyhpoon.....


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm entering a P-51 D


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 13, 2009)

You mean, I might have to actually build a normal aircraft????? Egads!


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 13, 2009)

Im thinkin I agree with the concensus, Allied aircraft as a primary...


----------



## Wurger (Dec 14, 2009)

Yep...


----------



## ozhawk40 (Dec 14, 2009)

That's a great idea - D-day stripes for the first, but more open for subsequent builds. I'm usually battling to complete one in four months, so an axis may not be a possibility - plus i'll be overseas for a good part of that period.

Still, I have two possibilities in mind, a Typhoon (some really great choices for Tiffies, and don't they look great in a brutal sort of way! 8)) or a P-38. The P-38 must be the quintessential D-day aircraft, used especially for it's easily recognized shape. 

This build is going to be another great one. 

Cheers

Peter


----------



## DBII (Dec 14, 2009)

I would like to build the Spitfire Vb flown by the USN as a spotter for BB-35, USS Texas. I have not found the marking yet. The Navy borrowed surplus Spitfires from the Brits for the Kingfisher pilots assigned to the Cruiser and Battleships. One Navy pilot had a damaged fuel line and had to land on the beach, get patched up and returned to England. 

DBII


----------



## kgambit (Dec 14, 2009)

vikingBerserker said:


> You mean, I might have to actually build a normal aircraft????? Egads!




 

I'm sure you can find SOMETHING that is a bit out of the ordinary. 

I'm thinking of something along the lines of a P-51D, P-47D or maybe a B-26. And the only one I have on hand is the B-26.


----------



## ozhawk40 (Dec 14, 2009)

DBII said:


> I would like to build the Spitfire Vb flown by the USN as a spotter for BB-35, USS Texas. I have not found the marking yet. The Navy borrowed surplus Spitfires from the Brits for the Kingfisher pilots assigned to the Cruiser and Battleships. One Navy pilot had a damaged fuel line and had to land on the beach, get patched up and returned to England.
> 
> DBII



These pages from Classic Warbirds no 3 may help DB. These Spits would make an interesting build for sure.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 14, 2009)

Nice pics there Peter. I have an article on these Spits somewhere, so I'll post some more pics when I find it (!).
Would it help if I compiled a list of allied types known to have carried AEAF stripes? You might be surprised at the vast choice!


----------



## DBII (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks, for the article. I stumbled into VCS-7. BB-35 is down the street from where I grew up. I spent several labor day and memorial day on the Texas as a child. The USS Texas did everything, North Africa, Normandy, Southern France, Guadalcanal and Iwo Jima. I wanted to see if the scout plane from the Texas flew at Normandy. I was thinking a kingfisher with strips would be different. They tricked me and flew Spitfires. I did find decals for a British 885 th Sqdrn flying in the Air Spotting Poll, 2nd TAC AF but nothing for the USN VCS-7 yet. At first I was thinking a F-4 but I like the story of the Navy flying Spitfires. How do you go back to a float plane after flying a Spitfire? I saw a list last week on the allied aircraft used. I can see if I can find it again.


DBII


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Dec 14, 2009)

I realize i'm just a newbie here but in my opinion the name of the Group Build cries out Allied aircraft... with stripes. Axis aircraft were covered in the first GB. 

For me its a toss up between a C-47 (I think they look so damn cool in stripes) or maybe the "Old Crow" I already have in my stash. 

Press on with Pride


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 14, 2009)

Ah ha, I found mine!


----------



## DBII (Dec 14, 2009)

DBII


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Dec 14, 2009)

vikingBerserker said:


> Ah ha, I found mine!



Now that's funny.

Did the photo come with a story?


----------



## Airframes (Dec 14, 2009)

Not sure about the Grieff VB ! Although it has the stripes, they were only painted on to allow passage back to the UK for evealuation, after capture. I had a feeling someone might pick this aircraft!!
I do tend to agree that the GB should be only allied aircraft, with AEAF stripes, at and following D-Day, as the title strongly suggests. As mentioned, we've had a GB specifically for Luftwaffe fighters, and other axis types are well covered in the MTO and Heavy Hitters GB's, both of which were wide open for choice. I do feel that allowing Luftwaffe aircraft as part of this GB is repeating at least part of the Defence of the Reich GB, at the possible expense of the main subject, D-Day stripes!
There are many more opportunities for us all to model our favourite subjects, be they well known or more obscure, and those future GB's already listed exhibit a wide variety of periods and types, with the opportunity to add more for the future.
However, if it is the overwhelming choice of the members to include Luftwaffe types, involved *only* in the campaign, then so be it. But, enemy aircraft would have to be involved directly in the immediate D-day period, otherwise the field could broaden to encompass virtually anything used by the axis powers after June 6th 1944, if enough excuses were provided!
Meanwhile, have a look at the list of allied aircraft I've posted separately in this section - there are many to choose from, some of which you might not have expected.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 14, 2009)

dirkpitt289 said:


> Now that's funny.
> 
> Did the photo come with a story?



Yup. Terry explained it in his post. They would do that to some captured aircraft to make sure gun crews did not shot them down accidentally. But for that one minute, I was pretty excited -


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 14, 2009)

I vote Allied only!

Got mine picked already from my stash - FAA Hellcat by Eduard.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 20, 2009)

Cool! I see that you and Terry, both will do a Wildcat then....excellent!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 20, 2009)

There's that word again......


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 20, 2009)

Yup, the ol' fabled FO X Wildcat...


----------



## rochie (Dec 20, 2009)

i've found the decals for that one Dan


----------



## Airframes (Dec 20, 2009)

And you can all FO X off!!


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 20, 2009)

Before the Grim Reaper claims my soul, I WILL see that model completed, all tweaked out with crazy scratch buildin goin on...


----------



## Airframes (Dec 20, 2009)

Cross my palm with_ lots _of silver, or better still, gold, it and it could happen - very much doubt it though! Bl**dy silly, barrel-shaped, fat ugly, spindly-legged, short-ar*ed excuse for an aeroplane!


----------



## Catch22 (Dec 20, 2009)

Still going on this, are we guys? Good to see things don't always change! 

I'm thinking a P-47 may be in order! Don't love the plane, but it'll be something different.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 20, 2009)

Good to see ya back Cory! 

Agree with Terry and the rest of ya on only allied stuff with stripes


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 20, 2009)

Being a young 'un on this site I missed the whole Wildcat thing and am afraid to ask.... But reading between the lines in Terry's post, I think he's saying that the Wildcat does not rank high on his list of favourite aircraft.


----------



## Heinz (Dec 20, 2009)

No, no thats what Terry wants you to think. Reverse psychology and all that


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 20, 2009)

Yup, even saw a pic of him standing next to one.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 21, 2009)

Grr...mutter...grumble....mumble...b*ll*cks!


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 21, 2009)

LMAO Terry.....


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 21, 2009)

Here you go CR....http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/modeling/terry-you-gotta-build-18314.html

And.....

Observe how stunned he looks! You can almost hear the wheels turning in his head, coming up with a valid excuse for him to that near a Wildcat...

Will you be posting those detail shots of yours, of the Wildcat, soon old boy?


----------



## rochie (Dec 21, 2009)

Terry's gonna get ya, Terry's gonna get ya, Terry's gonna get ya, better watch out Jan !!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 21, 2009)

I'll just introduce him to a few Judys and Bettys and he'll forget about it.....


----------



## Airframes (Dec 21, 2009)

They'd better well be bl**dy stunners then! I'm actually thinking of doing a little diorama of the FAA Wildcat, immediate post WW2. I thought maybe set in a scrap yard, with a guy wielding a bl**dy great cutting torch......


----------



## Heinz (Dec 21, 2009)

Or was the Wildcat wheeled in place without Terry's knowledge?

I take it you'll give the figure a sadistic smile while doing that Terry?


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 21, 2009)

Well I'm sure Terry's countenance changed. He was smiling and had an evil laugh. The when Karl (?) took this snapshot Terry smiled trying to cover up the incident. 

Interrogation time. 

DID YOU OR DID YOU NOT NOTICE THE WILDCAT?


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 21, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> Here you go CR....http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/modeling/terry-you-gotta-build-18314.html
> 
> And.....
> 
> ...



Thank-you Jan. 7 months of festering history condensed into a tidy package. I now consider myself well up to speed with Terry's seemingly irrational aversion to this machine. Perhaps someone could photoshop Terry into this pic to make him feel a little better:


----------



## Airframes (Dec 21, 2009)

Ah! Now that's how a Wildcat should look! 
There's still a bit more history behind all of this CR, going back, I think, to the early stages of the PTO Group Build.


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 21, 2009)

That's OK. I get the gist of it!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 22, 2009)

Airframes said:


> They'd better well be bl**dy stunners then! I'm actually thinking of doing a little diorama of the FAA Wildcat, immediate post WW2._* I thought maybe set in a scrap yard, with a guy wielding a bl**dy great cutting torch......*_



Will this criminal look like you then?


----------



## Airframes (Dec 22, 2009)

Oh Yes!!


----------



## kgambit (Dec 26, 2009)

Planning ahead, I am going to do the 1/72 Hasegawa B-26 for the D-Day build. I seem to recall that there was some discussion a while ago about the interior colors on the Marauders. Iirc the upshot was that the interior color was slightly different from the usual green zinc chromate and was something along the lines of Bronze green. Am I remembering this right? Anyone have any additional info on this?


----------



## Airframes (Dec 26, 2009)

Leave it with me Dwight, and I'll dig out the info and all the pics I used when I built my 1/48th scale example. Basically, there were three different colours used in different areas of the aircraft, but most can't even be seen in 1/48th scale, let alone 1/72nd, so it's not a major drama. Soon as I get it all together, I'll e-mail you.


----------



## kgambit (Dec 26, 2009)

Airframes said:


> Leave it with me Dwight, and I'll dig out the info and all the pics I used when I built my 1/48th scale example. Basically, there were three different colours used in different areas of the aircraft, but most can't even be seen in 1/48th scale, let alone 1/72nd, so it's not a major drama. Soon as I get it all together, I'll e-mail you.



Thanks Terry.


----------



## DBII (Feb 1, 2010)

I picked up a Spitfire Mk Vb for the GB. I will be building Ensign Robert Adams' plane 4X. I had forgotten how small 1/72 fighters are. My first silly question is what color should the cockpit be? The instructions show grey-green. I thought Spitfires had a yellow green interior. I will write up his story one the GB thread is started. 

DBII


----------



## DBII (Feb 1, 2010)

Ok, I read though the marking and camo thread. I will use the gray-green color. I was hoping not to have to buy more paint. Thanks guys.

DBII


----------



## drgondog (Feb 1, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> I'm entering a P-51 D



You will be hard pressed to find P-51D w/Invasion stripes for June 6 as only a very few were in theatre - only important if June 6 is the target for you. The D model started dribbling into the squadrons near the end of May. By July every group had 5-10.

If you fast forward into July, the second week of July is when the top part of the fuselage was 'erased' of stripes as well as most of the top of the wing - where the black ETO stripe remained.


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 1, 2010)

Yea Bill, its for Invasion Stripes as well as D-Day....

Im personally gonna alter Gabreski's P-47 to show its actual state on June 6th....


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 1, 2010)

any of you styrene junkies want D day spit pics , I have plenty or at the least the library books do 
just PM me


----------



## DBII (Feb 4, 2010)

If anyone is looking for information about the invasion, I found this NAVY web site.

Operation NEPTUNE (Naval Aspects of Operation OVERLORD) Administrative History (1948).

For aircraft information
Operation NEPTUNE (Naval Aspects of Operation OVERLORD) Administrative History (1948).


----------



## imalko (Feb 6, 2010)

Trying to find something what would be interesting entry in D-Day GB I found fare share of colors profiles of P-51B "Old Crow" and most of them show this aircraft with Malcolm hood. Then I came across this profile art showing the same aircraft but with birdcage canopy. My question is - is this profile art historically accurate or not?


----------



## Airframes (Feb 6, 2010)

A bit of a difficult one this Igor. Although most profiles I've seen of Andersons's P51B have shown the 'Malcolm' hood, it is possible that this was only fitted soon after D-Day, when the aircraft still carried full AEAF stripes. It's interesting that the profile you posted has similar information to one shown in the Osprey 'Mustang Aces' book, with the 'Malcolm' hood and stripes, in that they both state the aircraft as being shown in May 1944 - the stripes weren't applied until the evening of 5th June......


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 6, 2010)

Nice profile Igor...


----------



## DBII (Feb 8, 2010)

I thought there would be at lease one C-47. 

DBII


----------



## Airframes (Feb 8, 2010)

There's time yet.......


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 9, 2010)

Lots of bloody time I should think


----------

